
Silicon Valley to Liberal Arts Majors: We Want You - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/science-nature/tom-slee-silicon-valley-liberal-arts-majors-we-want-you
======
GhostVII
Headline is pretty misleading, the article is about a couple of books that say
it is important to have liberal arts in Silicon Valley. If Silicon Valley
actually wants liberal arts majors, they will pay them accordingly. Obviously
that isn't the case right now.

------
anotheryou
Here I am. Give me the freedom of remote and a good salary and I'm yours. I do
product management, currently for a big german company.

